# Koyotl



## Moriwen (20. Oktober 2010)

Kennt jemand von euch das Browsergame Koyotl?
http://www.koyotl.de/
Ich finde es sieht optisch ganz gut aus und bin schon sehr gespannt drauf.
Hab mir auf jeden Fall einen Beta-Key unter http://free2play.gamers.at/gewinnspiel/info?nID=38 gesichert. Werd's mir auf jeden Fall mal anschaun.
Vielleicht interessiert das ja auch wen von euch.


----------

